# BassCat video



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

buddy of mine made this the other day while we were runnin up the river. He doesnt have a very steady hand so vid is a little shakey... didnt help that a few times we hit a little chop from other boats. But my little camera does make 720p so, change it over and enjoy the blue bird day we had.


BassCat Sabre #5 - YouTube

Couple of pics too


----------

